# Thoughts on C1R frameset?



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,
just wondering what your thoughts on the 2012 C1R frameset is. I currently ride a 2012 Giant Advanced SL frame and it's stiff like a rock, which i prefer.

I was going to purchase the Propel (Giant's Aero bike) when it comes out, but the C1R looks so nice and the price of the 2012 frame is even sweeter. They show that they use their version of industry standard t800 (60T) carbon for the C1R. But reading some reviews of the C1 frame (40T carbon), it flexes a whole lot and the quality of the workmanship was questionable. These are older reviews so i wanted to get some opinions.

This is the expected build.
C1R Frameset
Durace 9070 everything
Pro Stealth Evo handlebars/stem
Speedplay Zero
Selle Italia Superflow seat
Enve 6.7


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure what reviews you are reading but the C1 does not flex a whole lot. Stiff as a board...


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had 2012 C1R for some 2 monthly but did only maybe 500 miles on it. Excellent and definitely no flex. The aero effect is definitely noticeable. Solidly built. The only thing I am still not 100% used to is a bit shorter wheelbase than standard. I don't ant to say worth the money because semi-good product for little money is still semi-good product. C1R is a great frameset and at the price they are available now it's an awesome deal. The weight is not as advertised in most places but mine came down to 14.00 with new Sram red and ZIPP 404 FC tubbies.


----------

